# No Longer Confused!



## Confused Man (Feb 14, 2010)

Well Ladies ... I've been thinking!

My wife of almost 18 years left me 4 weeks ago, and of course I run the complete channel of emotions, from anger, to hurt, to guilt. I have beat myself to an absolute pulp, and I can't help but believe my wife has enjoyed this.

Yesterday I had an emotional skid, and unfortunately my wife witnessed it. I drank a couple glasses of red, then fell to sleep on the couch at 8 pm ... woke up at 1 am. Well, I've been thinking a lot about all this all morning.

Blinded by the light!

Hello ... I can live my life in happiness without this woman! Despite the fact that my heart has been crushed, I have done a lot of improving since she left me. A whole lot! My worries, my stress, my obsessions have all evaporated to a nil. I've been motivated to lose a lot of weight ... 30 lbs to be exact. I bought a pair of 34 inch waist jeans yesterday ... it's been 12 years ... it feels GREAT! My friends see it too ... that sparkle in my eyes. I let her believe that all this was my fault. I think she's taken some joy in my pain. Well, no more! She's been running around telling all her family and friends how flawed I am. Please ... please stop the BS! Sure, I take most of the blame for our failed marriage, but it's becoming very clear, that this woman is not good for me! :lol:

No more emotional text, no more emotional email, no more emotional conversations. When these things happen, I see her react, and it makes me remember what I despised about this woman. I have given my mistakes over to God. Time to move on and stop this dying, and start living ... again. Life is too short to dwell on past mistakes.

I'm going to reconcile my feelings in the this new future ... I can live without her! :smthumbup:

Well G ... Stick that feather in your hat, and tell your mom I said to piss off. You're gonna live the same bitter, life she has.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i wish you well


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amen!!!


----------



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you have come that realization that all you need is GOD. Sometimes I think that we should understand that when things are going good you never really look to GOD. When things are bad we immediately look for GOD.

You have turned the corner and be glad that GOD has great favor on you. "Don't Nurse and Reherse" the past. Just move on. The moving on part is the hardest part of all. Congrats.


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

Wishing you well!


----------

